# 22's coolest 5 point I have ever seen



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a pic I found out on the interweb of a fellar supposedly taken this onster 5 on a Dutton Expo tag. No way to tell for sure since the hunter doesn't frequent the forum anymore. Allegedly his 22nd elk, but no way to tell with so many tall tales out there anymore. Maybe he will speak up and tell us the tale:


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a handsome man in the picture but his face is blotted out.  I don't know if it's my 22nd elk. This is my lucky 22 arrow in the forefront of the picture. Haha. Thanx Huge for posting the pic. It was an Expo tag and turned out to be a magnificent animal that I couldn't be happier with. I had only seen 5 Elk period in 5 days. They were ALL bulls so rutting was non existent. I had not seen an elk in 4 days when I saw this bull. I saw where he was headed as he fed and I snuck in front of him. I waited him out and he came by me at 20 yards. Everything normally has to go right to be successful with an archery Elk hunt and this was no exception. Everything went perfect including the wind. I had great help from friends that I had met on this forum. We had a great time talking about "the good ole days" on the forum. I now have memories of family and friends that will last a lifetime. It was truly a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a bull of a lifetime!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

2:22 said:


> That is a handsome man in the picture but his face is blotted out.


I tried to improve your looks with a very light airbrushing. Congrats on your awesome bull!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think there might be a video on this one out there as well on the interwebs


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's an awesome looking rack! Love how that right side main beam goes on FOREVER after the 4th branches off.

Beautiful bull. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh and those might be the biggest fronts I've ever seen!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Purdy dang bull Mr. 22! The power of numerology is insane... Well done and congrats on building more memories; they come in handy when yer an old fart!;-)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

He happens to be running some Dark archer strings as well. Had to do a little patch work for him though after a celebration rodeo of some sort I heard. I am thinking a fluffy white goat is in trouble this weekend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow

Congratulations!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanx all for the well wishes and congrats. I am extremely happy with him. It is nice to see some old familiar faces and names. I was once on here as Elk 22 Hunter but switched after having thousands of posts to 2:22. It now shows that I am a rookie. That's Ok because I have not frequented the forum that I was once addicted to for some time now. 
Thanx Alpine for fixing my string. I pick it up tomorrow after some tuning tonight by G. 
Yes I had a bad wreck after the hunt. I had the bull loaded on two horses. I was leading the horse with the rack on it's back. It was steeper than steep and we were following a trail that went straight up. The horse would continue to run over the top of me and force me off the trail. The final time that it did, it shoved me out of the way and I had nowhere to go. My chest was against a large tree and the horse shoved its way through the gap while jamming me into the tree. As it went by, the antlers caught my bow that was now strapped to my backpack. It yanked me backwards up the hill. I couldn't keep up while backwards and fell to my butt. The horse drug me for a short way and then something gave and freed me. When I looked over my shoulder at my bow, I could see that the string was yanked off. Lucky for me that my hunt was over. I do have another major hunt for Mt. Goat that started two days prior to my wreck. I was hoping for a few weeks to pass and allow the Goats to get some longer hair before heading to the cliffs for those bad boys. Alpine had to fix my string and I am soon back in business. On a side note, I drew my Elk through the Expo tags and my Goat through the regular draw. That is why I am allowed two hunts of this caliber during the same year. Yes I am a lucky man!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are some pics.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Heck of a bull for sure 22. I need to call you up to guide me next time I draw. If you can get a bull like that after only seeing 5 elk in 5 days.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats on a great bull, 2:22! 

I hate horses, by the way--unpredictable, powerful animals. 

AF


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow what a toad! congrats man!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Has to be one of my favorite bulls posted this year. Talk about a back scratcher.....or should I say butt scratcher.-----SS


----------

